# Naruto: Rise of the Angels



## EPIC (Oct 31, 2008)

Story) A new clan has appeared in Konoha and pledges complete allegiance and loyalty to the village. But people are skeptical about the newcomers, and thusly, discriminate against them. But one child of the clan decides to stand up for his clan and hopes to become Hokage, so that no one will ever be discriminated again.

Setting) Konoha, ten years after Naruto Shippuden
Teams) Everyone must be part of a four-man team, including team leader. I will create a sign-up sheet for people to enlist in.
Jutsu) 
       Jutsu levels)A-rank) Jounin level jutsu
                        B-rank) Chunin level jutsu
                        C-rank) Genin level jutsu
                        D-rank) Academy level jutsu
                        S-rank) Hokage level jutsu
                        KG-rank) Kekkai Genkai= Bloodline Trait
       Jutsu-up) If the team leaders decide, which will be high class members of this forum, they will teach one or more team members a new jutsu given the time and place in the RP. The new jutsu will depend on the rank of the member, and the level of jutsu they are about to learn. High class members of the forum are allowed to learn or make-up new jutsu, but don't do it too much or make it too powerful.

Clan) You can only make up your own clan if you are a high class member of the forum.

Character sign-up)
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Rank:
Clan:
Bloodline Trait:
Facial Features:
Body Figure:
Hair Color:
Clothing:
Accesories:
Special Weapons:
Personality:
Biography:

My sign-up)
Name: Raito Tenshi
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Rank: Chunin
Clan: Angel
Bloodline Trait: Angel eyes= Eyes that can see the entire human anatomy
                     Angel wings= Wings that create flight, and if molting, puts opponent into a deep slumber.
Facial Features: Extremely feminine, much like Ino's face but a little bit more childish and cute, with blue eyes and lightning bolt scars from his eyes running down his face.
Body figure: Completely feminine with a curvy torso and long, sexy legs.
Hair color: White
Skin color: Light Brown
Clothing: Pink Kimono dress
Accesories: A red umbrella
Special Weapons: Final Fantasy 7 buster sword
Personality: Raito is kind, cheerful, and sweet. He is serious about what he believes and will never back down from his word. In battle, he is analytical and cunning.
Biography: Ever since the Angel clan came into Konoha, Raito has lived a harsh life. Not only is he ridiculed and tormented by other kids because of his clan, but he has a feminine figure that makes it all worse. But he still holds strong, hoping that one day he'll be able to unite Konoha and his clan.

Team sign-up) Team leaders:
Naruto- Raito Tenshi, Suruno, Gatrom Gillimelia
Kakashi
Shikamaru
Ino
Choji
Sakura
Neji
Hinata
Rock Lee
Shino
Kiba
You may choose your team leader, any three people with the same team leader will be a team. My pick is Naruto. The Official RP will start after all Teams have been assigned. Also, High class members may sign-up as team leaders.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 13, 2009)

my sign-up)
Name: Suruno
Age:16
Gender: boy
Rank: chuunin
Clan: Uzumaki
Bloodline Trait: 10 tailed Falcon
Facial Features: like naruto's except without whiskers and red eyes
Body Figure: like naruto and sasuke
Hair Color: Black
Clothing: black tracksuit
Accesories: kunai holder and a sheath for a demon king shuriken
Special Weapons: demon king shuriken
Personality: Hyper like naruto and weird like sasuke
Biography: Suruno was born an orphan a family who payed a visit to their friends in the leaf village found him and took him back to the wave country.
After the creation of The Great Naruto bridge he returned to the leaf village and became a ninja.

my team leader will be Naruto because he is related to my character


----------



## EPIC (Feb 13, 2009)

You're not exactly making sense. 
1. If you're an Uzumaki, shouldn't you have some form of special power? Naruto had the Kyuubi inside him, so that should've had some form of effect.
2. How is he an Uzumaki, when he was found by a family that isn't related to Naruto?
3. Give a little more description, like: What is a black tracksuit? What is a Demon King Shuriken? Give an explanation of how he has features of both Sasuke and Naruto. 

Of course, I'm being hypocritical right now, but I'll change my post too. So, yeah, once you fill out these three requirements, you'll be accepted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

Common sense is a motherfuckin virtue isn't it.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

man why are most people idiots. The people who found him aren't,I repeat,aren't his real parents do you understand


----------



## EPIC (Feb 14, 2009)

raitoangelic said:


> You're not exactly making sense.
> 
> 3. Give a little more description, like: What is a black tracksuit? What is a Demon King Shuriken? *Give an explanation of how he has features of both Sasuke and Naruto. *



I asked you a simple request, just to explain a few stuff, there was no need to be rude. Now, if you can't explain the above, then I can't approve.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 14, 2009)

raitoangelic said:


> I asked you a simple request, just to explain a few stuff, there was no need to be rude. Now, if you can't explain the above, then I can't approve.


Ok I'll explain the black tracksuit means the type of thing naruto wears in the first series before shippuden now I think its a tracksuit so don't judge me ok?
well on to the next 1 a demon king shuriken(well at least what I call it) the huge shuriken type thing which sasuke uses against zabuzza then the next 1 eh I don't effing care there lots of different appearances to imagine pick 1 you like and move on and just fo your other thing about needing some demon in him well look a the trait thing it says 10-tailed falcon(made it up) so can you approve now oh man I way to mean I'm sorry.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 14, 2009)

FYI, the shuriken that Sasuke uses is called the Demon Wind Shuriken and Naruto's outfit is called a jumpsuit (I think, I don't know either). But, yeah, you're approved. Oh, and its okay, I get on everybody's bad side on the first time I meet them (I don't know how, I guess its bad luck?).


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

Ywah I get on people's bad side when I first meet them and because of that they hate me


----------



## EPIC (Feb 15, 2009)

Oops, I almost forgot to start the actual story. Alright, I'll start us off.
-------------------------------
It was a peaceful, beautiful day in Konoha, everything was bustling and lively. Raito was sitting at Ichiraku Ramen shop ordering a meal. Of course, it came withing less than a minute. While he was eating, Raito could hear the voices of other people talking to him, he sighed in sadness. When he was done, he walked out for a bit and waited sitting on a bench not too far from the shop. He pulled out a letter saying,"Wait near the Ramen shop for your team. - Naruto Uzumaki." So, he waited.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 15, 2009)

"Woohoo it's ramen time better get dressed," Suruno says while grabbing his jumpsuit and struggling to get it on,"Why wouldn't it fit damnit I'll be late."

After 10 minutes he finally got his jumpsuit on and he rushed out the door running to the ramen shop.

When he reached the ramen shop he ended up crashing into Raito."Oh sorry Raito I'm very clumsy ya see," Suruno says hoping Raito forgives him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Name: Suka
Age:16
Gender:Male
Rank:S class Jounnin
Clan: The new Uchiha clan
Bloodline Trait: Sharingan 3 tomne
Facial Features: Stone onyx eyes and a face like Itachis and hair like his two(my inmagination is bad)
Body Figure: Slim
Hair Color: Black
Clothing: Jounin clothes without headband
Accesories: A belt with Konoha symbol on which was a gift from his Dad.
Special Weapons: Sword of transcendet heaven, it cannot be touched by a tainted heart and it can conduct: Lighting(not natural lighting) and wind.
Personality: Nice a cheerful full of joyfulness
Biography:

Hes a natural prodigy of the clan. Graduated from academy at 5, Chunnin at 8 and Jounin from the age of 13. He wields the "clan secreat jutsu" chidori that was passed down from the founder of the "New uchiha clan" he is best freinds with Nando Naruto's son and they reguarly spar together. His former sensei was Kakashi and his team mates were Nando and Suba(Shikamaru's son)


----------



## EPIC (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, but your bio is kinda making me anxious due to the "Naruto's son" part. You might have to hold on that one.
-------------------------
"Its okay," Raito says in his soft, feminine voice, forgiving Suruno who had just crashed into her,"Its a good to see you, but I wonder where Sensei- sama is?"
"Right under your nose," Says Naruto who had appeared behind Raito,"So, everybodies here so far, it won't be awhile before someone comes in as a third, but, in the meantime, let's get to know each other a little, shall we? Raito, we'll start with you."
"Um, okay," Raito begans,"What do you want to hear?"
"Like your name, your likes, dislikes, dreams, a few personal stuff."
"Oh, okay, well, my name is Raito Tenshi, my favorite things are ramen, nature, and... flying..."
"Flying?"
Raito grows his angel wings and  floats in the air a little,"Flying!" he says,"My dislikes... I don't think I have any. As for dreams, I want to become hokage so that way I unite this vilage so that there would be no segregation between us."
Naruto smiles at Raito's answer,"Then, I'll leave everything up to you when I retire. Now, what about you, Suru- chan?"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 17, 2009)

My sign up.

Name:Gatrom Gillimelia

Age:25

Gender:Male

Rankhunnin

Clan:None

Bloodline Trait:None

Facial Features: Large but gentle face

Body Figure:6'8" 325lbs, somewhat muscular

Hair Color:short black hair

Clothing:No shirt, two shinobi belts wraped around his chest in a criss-cross fashion. Each belt has many pockets with kunai, shuriken, explosive tags, and soldier pills. Long baggy shinobi pants as well. He wears no shoes.

Accesories:A burn mark on his left cheek, and a tatoo with the symbol of peace on his left bicep. 

Special Weapons: Gatrom only uses standard ninja weapons, but is known to sometimes pull trees out from their very roots to use as giant clubs or even projectiles. If no trees are nearby, Gatrom will even hurl pieces of the earth itself at his opponent.

Personality: Loving and naieve, Gatrom only wants peace in everything. Not the most intelligent in speech, but no slouch when it comes to battle intelligence. 

Biography:Gatrom was born of an ordinary citizen and abandoned in the woods at the age of ten. He grew up by himself until he stumbled upon the new clan. They took him in and found that he was very adept at learning defensive and healing jutsu. He quickly made friends and rose through the ranks eventually becoming a chunnin He is known for his "thick skin" jutsu that greatly reduces the physical damage done to him by turning his skin into a much harder substance.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay, Pyro, you're approved. As for GOS, I can't accept the fact that your character is a prodigy.

@Pyro: Which team do you want to be part of?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No post


----------



## Pyro (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll be on your team if it's ok with you.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay, then.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 19, 2009)

Gatrom: Sorry Gatrom late. Gatrom see furry bunny and had to pet furry bunny. (Gatrom proceeds to pay for his meal which consisted of 5 orders of pork ramen.) Where we going now? Gatrom would like to eat first.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 20, 2009)

"Its okay, Gatrom, we were just telling each other about ourselves, how about you? What are your dreams? Do you have any likes or dislikes?" Naruto said.
"Hey, Gatrom, nice to meet you," Raito greeted.


----------



## SharinganNinjaKakashi (Feb 20, 2009)

Name: Hatake Takeshi
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Rank: Chuunin
Clan: Hatake
Bloodline Trait: Sharingan, Takeshi inherited the sharingan in his left eye. Like his father his sharingan is always open, for some reason he can't turn it on and off.
Facial Features: Well He has the White Spikey Hair he got from his father, except not as spikey. Well all in all he looks quite abit like Kakashi.
Body Figure: Muscular, weighs about 52 kg, and is about 170 cm tall.
Hair Color: White and Spikey which is a trait he got from his father
Clothing: He wears his black cloth headband straight on his forehead unlike his father, to cover up the exposed sharingan he wears an eyepatch, he also sometimes wears a mask, when the time calls for it. He wears a chuunin jacket and a black  long sleeved chuunin shirt underneath, he wears a chuunin pants, and black sandals.
Accesories: -
Special Weapons:Well he does have an assortment of weapons on him, which include, a Demon Wind Shurikan, Shurikans, Kunais, and steel rope, basically all the things a average ninja carries.
Personality: Takeshi projects a calm, stoic demeanor in stressful situations. Despite this, he can also be quite laid back, he has a good natured personality, but can inflict terror on you if he is angered. Takeshi is also quite gullible and is also a perpetual late comoer, though not as bad as his father.
Biography: When Takeshi was born his mother died from the child-birth, not many people knew about his existance, especially as Kakashi's son, until he joined the Ninja academy at eight, though he is not a renowned genius as his father or grandfather, Takeshi none the less is well above average. Takeshi became a chuunin at the age of 10 and has been a chuunin for well over five years.

-I would prefer, if accepted, that Takeshi to be in Kakashi's team due to the fact that he was in Kakashi's team as a genin, and normally therefore you stay in the same team as you were as a genin.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 20, 2009)

Gatrom: "OOOOhhh, Gatrom like bunnies, and squirrils, and puppies, and kitties, and raindrops on roesed, and girls in white dresses." *Gatrom begins to sing the song from The Sound of Music. Everyone sweatdrops* "Actually there nothing that Gatrom don't like, and dreams? One day, Gatrom wants to get big enough so if Gatrom ever gets everyone in the whole world together he can give them all one big hug!" *More sweatdrops*


----------



## EPIC (Feb 20, 2009)

"Umm..., those are some big dreams," Naruto says nervously,"Okay, now follow me to the training grounds." 

Some time later...

Naruto leads the group into the training grounds where there is a clear open space for everyone to train,"Okay, here's a little hunting game for you guys," he began, he created 20 shadow clones of himself, each no different than the original,"What you guys have to do is try to find the real me," each one said,"Whoever does wins a prize!" Suddenly, all of the clones disappeared into thin air,"Ohhh, that's not fair," Raito comments,"How are we going to find the real Sensei within 20 of his clones...." Raito stood there thinking for a moment,"Hey, Gatrom, what jutsu do you know?"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 20, 2009)

Gatrom: Gatrom knows all of the standard gennin and acadamy jutsu. Gatrom has the earth affinity and can use headhunter jutsu, can use thick skin to turn skin to hard substance, and mystic palms to heal allies. Gatrom have no idea how to find the real Naruto though.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 20, 2009)

"Well, I have an idea," Raito said,"I'll fly up into the air and look for Naruto in the sky using my Angel eye, but do you think you could use that thick skin jutsu of yours to try and trap Naruto- sensei by knocking down trees and taking out clones?"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: "Sure thing!" -Gatrom proceeds to walk over to the nearest tree. With nothing more than a small grunt, he plucks the tree out of the ground and hefts it onto his shoulder. Gatrom then proceeds to systematically level the entire forest untill nothing that remains his flat land.- "Gatrom thinks that might have been a little much..."


----------



## SharinganNinjaKakashi (Feb 21, 2009)

hey Ratio u didn't reply to my char sign up


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Well time to show my skills shadow clone jutsu!" Suruno shouts making 20 clones of himself like naruto had done,"Now this makes it even odds now lets MOVE OUT!"

Suruno rushs around looking for his sensei with little success until he sees him then throws a kunai at his sensei and his sensei gets hit in the chest and disappears.
"Damn it was a clone," Suruno says to himself angrily.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, Sharingan, I didn't notice it before, but he's approved, and yes, you can have the Sharingan, butmake sure it is only in one eye.
---------------------------------------------
Raito flies up into the air and activates his Angel Eye. He could every living thing in the forrest and saw all 39 clones of both Suruno and Naruto. Within a few moments, Raito caught the real Naruto, who was trapped under a tree. He flies towards Gatrom,"I found Sensei, follow me," he says, he leads the way to Naruto, who was freed from his trap under the tree,"We found you, Sensei!"
"Well, well, looks like you did, congratulations," Naruto says,"Now, as a prize you have to find a way to beat me in a fight." Naruto grabs a kunai and gets ready.
"A fight?" Raito said,"Well, Gatrom, looks like we going need more man power. You try holding him off, while I get Suruno, you think you can handle him by yourself for a little while?"


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Eh that clone disappeared right in front of me," Suruno says confused then realises what happened,"well seems my temes aren't that bad at finding things,"

With that Suruno starts his trek to where ever Raito and Gatrom but after a few minutes he got bored and sat down on the ground yawning.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Suru- san!" Raito called, coming up towards Suruno,"Naruto challenged us to a fight after we found him, and Gatrom's trying to hold him off so I could look for you. We have to hurry and help him!"


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Well at least its getting interesting," Suruno gets up and strechs himself then lets out a loud yawn.Suruno starts walking wondering whats going on in the fight right about now.

Eh probably nothing at all without me to spice things up Suruno thinks to himself feeling very confident he is going to win.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

Raito leads Suruno to Naruto, thankfully, nothing happened,"Okay, now that everybody's here, why don't we get this show on the road?" Naruto dashes towards Raito, who dodged the attack at the last second, but was really heading towards Suruno.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Well Naruto you never change you are so easy to read," Suruno says sidestepping naruto's attack then he jabs naruto in the gut and knees him in the face.
"Well Suruno seems you've gotten better but still you're not as good as me," Naruto says as appears behind Suruno then punches him in the back,twirls him around and jabs his gut so hard he goes flying to a nearby tree.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Suruno!" Raito yells as he swoops down to save him,"You can't underestimate a Jounin! Especially Naruto!" 
"Hmm, you sure are smart Raito!" Naruto says appearing behind them, readying for an attack with a kunai in hand. Raito grabs his sword and blocks the attack. Naruto backs away,"Nice block, kid," he says.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2009)

"Damn I guess I'm out for the count just like last ti-," Suruno says then he falls to the ground uncousinous and his last thoughts were: Damn Naruto i good better than me.

Suruno is in a endless void wondering if he is dead or uncousincous but that doesn't matter to him at the moment.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Suruno!" Raito yells,"Just like before..." Raito lays Suruno down and gets his sword ready.
"You ready, Raito?" Naruto calls.
"More than ever!" Raito replies.
Naruto summons up five clones, gets ready to punch Raito, the real Naruto jumps up into the air, and the others surround Raito. Raito jumps into the air, dodging the incoming attacks and getting ready to slash at Naruto.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: "Surano!!!!!" -Gatrom runs over and begins to use Mystic Palms to heal Surano. Once he is in a stable condition, a change starts to come over Gatrom. No longer is he the happy go lucky gaint he was before. Now, he is mad.- "AHHHHHHHHHHH" -Gatrom screams at the top of his lungs as he runs at Naruto. He throws a couple of quick punches wich all miss. Finally he bends down and graps the hunk of earth that Naruto is standing on and picks it up along with Naruto and throws it.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

Naruto blocks Raito's incoming slash and lands to the ground. Raito lands on top of the rampaging Gatrom, who had some trouble destroying the clones,"Hey, Gatrom, calm down! Suruno's okay," Raito said trying to calm the monster of a man down.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: "He is?" -Gatrom begins to cool down.- "Alright whats the plan? We still need to find a way to beat Naruto."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"First, we have to slow him down," Raito said, then he began to whisper into Gatrom's ear,"We're going to pretend to retreat when we do so, use your head hunter jutsu to grab his feet and I'll go in for the final strike."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Gatrom: "(whispers)Got it. (then loudly) I give up. Little orange man is too fast and small for Gatrom to hit. Gatrom is going to go take a nap." -Gatrom begins to walk away and as soon as he is out of sight, he uses headhunter jutsu to go underground and waits for Raito's signal.-


----------



## EPIC (Feb 21, 2009)

"Uhh...Gatrom," Raito says, acting confused,"Well, looks like its a one on one..."
"This might be fun," Naruto says as he attacks. The two clash blades, deadlocked in a struggle. Then, Raito summons up his wings and traps Naruto,"Gatrom, now!" he yells.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 22, 2009)

Gatrom: -Gatrom pops up frome underneath the ground and grabs Naruto's feet. He then pulls Naruto's feet under the ground all the way up to his neck with his head hanging out.- "Haha, little orange man not move so fast now."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like to join as well if you don't mind.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, no prob
----------------------------
"Hah! We did it!" Raito yells,"Nice job, Gatrom!"
"Okay, okay, you beat me," Naruto says,"Now get me out of here, and I'll treat you to some Ramen."
"Yay!" Raito cheers.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 22, 2009)

Gatrom: "Hahaha, alright, Gatrom will let you out now." Gatrom pulls Naruto out of the ground and puts his unconsious teamate on his shoulder and follows Naruto and Raito to the ramen shop.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 23, 2009)

Suruno finally gains conciousness and says,"Hey what I miss guys?Oh and Gatrom can you let me down now please?"
Suruno notices the ramen shop and wriggles off Gatrom's shoulder then rushs towards the ramen shop thinking one word:RAMEN!


----------



## EPIC (Feb 23, 2009)

"Wow, so much energy," Raito says admiring his teammate,"And he'd just woke up too."
"That's my cous'," Naruto replies. They both took their seats and ordered their meal,"Raito, Gatrom, good teamwork! You guys really worked well together. As for you, Suruno," Naruto announced,"You need to learn something from these two..."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 23, 2009)

Gatrom: "Haha, Suruno, Gatrom forgot you were up there. You need to gain some more weight. Although Gatrom sure does love ramen." -Gatrom begins to scarf down more than his fair share of ramen.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 23, 2009)

"Slow down, Gatrom, you could get sick," Raito says, still maintaining his overwheminly cute, feminine voice. 
"Gatrom, you and I are going to be best friends," Naruto says


----------



## Pyro (Feb 23, 2009)

Gatrom: "Gatrom shall never slow down. Eating is the one thing that Gatrom is actually fast at. Naruto, Gatrom challanges you to a eating contest.!"


----------



## Narurider (Feb 24, 2009)

"...............sorry guys I was so cocky," Suruno says sadly humilated at his easy defeat he was always so cocky when it came to fights maybe he should give up his dream of becoming hokage to have proof that just because he wasn't the best ninja he could still be a good one but that obviously wouldn't happen now.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 24, 2009)

"Cheer up, little couz," Naruto said cheeringly,"I used to be the same way. Gatrom, I accept your challenge. Hey, can I order 10 bowls of ramen please!" Ten bowls of ramen laid out in a row in front of Naruto and Gatrom,"Alright, ready, set... GO!" Naruto began slurping down two bowls at the same time.
"Look at Sensei go..." Raito said admiringly.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 24, 2009)

Gatrom: "Haha, you eat fast for someone so small." Gatrom begins to try and cheer Surano up while gulping down a bowl of ramen in each hand. "Youf cant beaf youself up overf thingsf like tfhis. -Swallows food- You can still become great Hokage."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 25, 2009)

"You really think so Gatrom? Suruno asks,"Well thanks that cheered me up a bit and you know what someday I'll become hokage but after Raito of course I mean I would never think of being hokage before him,"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

Gatrom: -Still eating- "Raitof wanf to becofme Hokage toof?" -Swallows again.- "Is Gatrom only one who doent want Hokage?"


----------



## EPIC (Feb 26, 2009)

Raito smiled at hearing Suruno's comment,"Thanks, but Naruto's going to be hokage before us, so he has to decide. So, really, we both have an equal chance of becoming hokage," he said.
"You're right, Raito,"Naruto said after finishing his sixth and final bowl,"But, I plan on something different, how about both of you become hokage?"
"Really? Can you do that?" Raito says astonished.
"Well, it is my call..."Naruto replied. Raito smiled, thinking about how he and his teammate can work together to make the village better.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 26, 2009)

"Cool then I'm going to help this village as well as Raito and one day I promise you we'll be the most lengendary hokages in the world believe it! Suruno exclaims with a confident grin then turn around to order,"GIVE ME RAMEN!"
The shout is heard through most of the village causing many people to turn and mutter"Noisy Suruno he never shuts up,"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 26, 2009)

Gatrom: -Gatrom finishes his bowls of ramen just after Naruto.- "Alright little orange man, you deserve to be leader. Gatrom will listen from now on. But what do we do now?"


----------



## Narurider (Feb 27, 2009)

Suruno's ramen arrives and then Suruno rushs to it slurping so fast he nearly chokes on the ramen in a minute or two he is done and orders more which he eats as fast as the first one until he can't eat then he lets out a huge burp when a young woman walks passed the ramen shop and she turns and says,"Act your age that was totally disgusting,"
"Screw you," Suruno replies giving her the finger.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 27, 2009)

"Well, we know who's the dependable one," Naruto says as he laughs,"Right, Raito?"
"Right!" Raito replies happily.
"Anyways, I have some good news for you, Raito and Suruno," Naruto announces,"Tomorrow, I'll train you guys and teach you some new techniques, same thing for you, Gatrom."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 28, 2009)

Gatrom: "Sound good."


----------



## Narurider (Feb 28, 2009)

"Woo I'm going to train so hard believe it!" Suruno exclaims then yawns and falls to the ground fast asleep."Mmmmmmhhhhhhhh," Suruno mutters in his sleep his eyes open he jolts up and screams clutching his head with his hands.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

Naruto and Raito laugh,"First let's get some rest," Naruto says,"We'll begin training tomorrow."
"Okay," Raito replied. He and Naruto leave together,"See you guys later," Naruto says as they left. On their way home, they meet Hinata,"Hey, Naruto. Hey, Rai- chan," she greets.
"Hey, Hinata," Naruto and Raito replies,"How've you been?"
"Fine, how about you?"
"Good." Hinata looks and gazes at Raito,"I still can't get over how cute you are," she says.
"Uhhh... thanks," Raito says as he blushes.
"And your voice is so cute!"
"Please, stop it, your embarassing me."
"Wow, Raito, I didn't know you were such a womanizer..." Naruto says.
"I'm not..."
"Well, we'll see you later Hinata."
"Alright, good bye." Raito and Naruto head to Naruto's house, walk in, and sleep in their beds.


----------



## Superior (Feb 28, 2009)

Name: Sasuke Uchiha
Age:16
Gender:Male
Rank:Missing Nin
Clanchiha
Bloodline Trait: Sharingan/Mangekyo Sharingan
Facial Features:Long Black Hair, black eyes/eye brows
Body Figure Slim, athletic
Hair Color:Black
Clothing: His current outfit, just take away the Akatsuki cloak)
Accessories:Katana
Special Weapons:Weapon scrolls on his wrists
Personalityoesn't care for anyone except his brother, except his goal, mean, somewhat self centered
Biography: The second son of Konoha Military Police captain and Uchiha clan head, Fugaku, Sasuke grew up in the shadow of his older brother, Itachi. Itachi was an acknowledged prodigy who graduated at the top of his Academy class at age 7, mastered the Sharingan by age 8, became a Chunin at age 10, and an ANBU squad leader at the age of 13. The Uchiha clan took great pride and interest in Itachi and viewed him as a genius whose work would further strengthen the bonds between the village and the clan. In particular, Sasuke's father took an active interest in Itachi


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

1. Sasuke's older than that
2. Sasuke's an NPC
3. Sasuke doesn't appear in the RP until I start bringing in the Akatsuki

So, no, sorry.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

Suruno is still standing in the ramen shop then notices something and syas"Hey they left without me ah man it happens everytime I hate them so much forgeting about me like that how dare they do that to the future hokage talk about no respect wait until I get them they'll be dead,"


----------



## Pyro (Mar 1, 2009)

"Aaaahhh" -Gatrom wakes up with a gigantic yawn.- "Time to real training today." -Gatrom proceeds to walk out of his apartment and go to the training area that Naruto and Raito designated the day before.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

"I should go to the training area," Suruno says when he sees Gatrom then waves and shouts,"Yo whats up,"
Suruno walks up to Gatrom then Suruno's grin appears on his face then says,"Hey you want to pull a prank on Naruto and Raito it would be so funny we could really get them and it would be fun."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"I wouldn't try it," said Naruto, who appeared right behind Suruno,"Think back to all those times that you pranked me and the plan backfired..."
"That must've been a painful experience..." Raito commented.
"It was... for him," Naruto laughed. The group made it towards the training grounds,"Okay, troops, I have alot of stuff to show you today," Naruto announced,"But, ladies first, so Raito you go ahead..."
"I'm a boy, and you know that!" Raito yells,"Alright, I'll start. Well, to explain about Angel Chakra, it is a much stronger chakra than normal chakra. But its weird... You see, it flows a seperate chakra network that runs along our nervous and skeletal system, which is why we can produce new body parts like wings and use our Angel eye to see through things."
"Is it possible to manipulate it?" Naruto asks.
"That's the strangest part, we can't."
"Well, I think you can!"
"How?"
"I think the reason why you can't manipulate it is because its a seperate chakra. Which is what I'm going to teach you and Suruno today.
"How manipulate our seperate chakra?"
"Exactly. What you're going to do is try to summon up the Angel Chakra," he points to the nearby lake,"Try to use your Angel Eye to track whether you're doing it or not. As for you, Suruno, you're a jinchuuriki just like me, right? So, all we have to do is get you to connect with your bijuu, you ready?"


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

"Eh the last time I talked to my demon I kinda pissed it off so this might not be a good idea Naruto who knows what it might do to me," Suruno says but then he can't see his friends anymore and in their place is his demon the 10-tailed Falcon.
"Yo whats up with you?" Suruno asks innocently.
"Cut the crap what do ya want this time?!" the demon yells at him.
"Well I need to learn how to manipulate your chakra sorry for all this trouble I'll probably cause," Suruno replies.
"You want my chakra please do you think I'll let a weakling like you use my chakra," the demon chuckles.
"Grrrrrrrrrrr I'M NOT WEAK!" Suruno shouts angrily,"I'M STRONGER THAN YOU THINK SO GIVE ME YOUR STUPID CHAKRA!"
The demon stares and doesn't say a word but his chakra goes towards Suruno then Suruno can see Naruto,Raito and Gatrom.Suruno feels like he has more chakra.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"Well, that was quick," Naruto says, he turns his attention to Raito, who was still busy training, but made some progress. Now, he can summon up a little bit of the angel chakra, but its coming out in small waves,"Come on, Raito, you can do it," Naruto cheers. Raito focuses even harder, and more of the chakra appears,"Yea, that's it! Keep going!" Naruto continues to cheer. Soon, Raito summons up a large amount of golden, angel chakra,"Yay, I did it!" Raito cheers.
"Good, now that that's over with," Naruto begins to announce,"Let's start with the real training. I want all of you to start climbing trees with only your feet."


----------



## Pyro (Mar 1, 2009)

-Due to being somewhat of a medic nin, Gatrom excells at climbing the tree. However, when he gets too high, the tree begins to bend and finally snaps, sending Gatrom to the ground below. Gatrom then climbs out of the crater that his body made and flops on the ground.- "Gatrom no like tree climbing," he sighs.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 2, 2009)

"Ok my go," Suruno says before rushing towards the tree he took his first few steps then the part of the trunk he was standing on broke so Suruno backflipped off.
"Damn I didn't get it but I promise you I'll get sooner or later believe it!" Suruno shouts,"So now I guess its time for Raito to have a go and that means things are going to get interesting,"


----------



## EPIC (Mar 2, 2009)

"Alright," Raito says, but before he goes in he starts thinking to himself, ~Hmmm, I wonder what master's trying to show us... At first, it was how to summon up our extra type of chakra, but I guess the overall lesson is chakra control... I need to be careful~ After a minute of thinking, Raito starts to walk slowly towards the tree, then up it. He climbs it all the way to a branch, which he sits,"Yay, I did it!"
"Good job, but was that with normal chakra or with Angel chakra?" Naruto asks.
"Normal Chakra..."
"Try it with Angel chakra this time."
"Okay." Raito gets down from the tree and starts focusing Angel chakra to his feet. He starts doing the same process he did last time, but as he made the first step, the tree breaks,"Ah, what happened?" Raito asks a little shocked.
"You still need to learn how to control it," Naruto comments, he throws two kunai at the two,"Here, take these and mark the tree as you go up. As for you, Gatrom, you're going to walk on water."


----------



## Pyro (Mar 2, 2009)

"Phew, water much easier than tree. No falling." -Gatrom begins to walk out onto the nearby pond. He gets a few steps into the pond, but his charka output falters and he falls in.- "HELP! GATROM NO ABLE TO SWIM!"


----------



## Narurider (Mar 3, 2009)

"Ha you fell in the water well I better help ya," Suruno says walking to Gatrom,grabs his hand and pulls him out,"Be more careful when you walk on water its even harder than the tree thing and it can sting more than the tree thing to so don't trying walking on the water in a hot spring it really hurts and boils you alive."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

"When did you become an expert?" Naruto asks. Meanwhile, Raito was still trying to control his angel chakra. He was currently half way up the tree. After making another mark, he flipped back before his chakra faltered,"Almost there..." he said.
"Good job, Raito," Naruto commented.
"Thanks, Sensei," Raito replied,"Is it natural for a person to feel their chakra falter beforehand?"
"No, not that I've heard of... But that's quite an ability."
"Thanks."


----------



## Pyro (Mar 3, 2009)

"Well then it good thing Gatrom not on hot spring." -Gatrom continues to practice until he is able to walk on water with little to no effort.- "Can little orange man now teach Gatrom jutsu?"


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

"Alright, but activate your thick skin jutsu, first," Naruto orders as he concentrates chakra into his palm. Meanwhile, Raito had finally made it to the top of the tree, "Yippee! I did it!" he cheered. He walks over to Naruto, "Can I learn it, too."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 4, 2009)

"Naruto are you doing what I think you're doing cause the last time I checked you can only use one very powerful move which invovles concentrating chakra in your hand and if so I suggest you don't get it to full power or Gatrom's little jutsu wouldn't matter he'd still be dead," Suruno says as he walks up to Naruto.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

"Don't worry, I'm not," Naruto says as he walks up to Gatrom, "Now, hold still, Gatrom." As Naruto rushes his palm into Gatrom's shoulders, a ball of chakra forms a second before it hits its mark. When it did hit, it made Gatrom fly a few feet away.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 4, 2009)

"What was that? If nothing has ever moved Gatrom with thick skin on. Even if it was at level one."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

"Its called the Rasengan, my friend," Naruto announced, "This move is one of the most powerful jutsus in history, made by my father himself." He concentrates chakra into his hands and forms the Rasengan, "This little training of ours was planned to help be able to execute this move."


----------



## Pyro (Mar 5, 2009)

"OK, so what does Gatrom do next?"


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

Naruto pulls out a normal balloon,"Pop this while concentrating your chakra in a spiral motion..." he ordered. Meanwhile, Raito began walking on water, he didn't have much trouble. He lost his balance some, but regained it quickly and continued to walk around.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 5, 2009)

-Gatrom holds the ballon in one hand and begins to have his chakra swirl around inside. With his other hand he takes out a kunai and pops the balloon.- "Done!"


----------



## Narurider (Mar 6, 2009)

Suruno yawns then says,"The rasengan isn't that special it's so easy to do if you want I'll show ya mine cause after all watching Naruto train to find his weakness comes in handy,"
Suruno makes a shadow clone gets his shadow clone to concentrate the chakra and in a few seconds its done.Suruno runs to a random tree and hits it with the rasengan it fall down."Down ya go!" Suruno exclaims as the tree falls.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

"Well, if it was so easy, why am I making you do all this after you learned it? You should be the one with least trouble with this. I mean, look at Raito," Naruto comments, pointing at Raito, who has mastered water walking,"He already got it down on both of his chakras. Raito, come back!" he calls. Raito comes back in and awaits his instructions,"Do what Gatrom's doing. Oh, and Gatrom, what I mean is, try to pop the balloon with the chakra, but swirl the chakra around at the same time."


----------



## Pyro (Mar 7, 2009)

-A frown appears on Gatrom's face. He begins to do the same thing as before but instead of pulling out a kunai, he forms chakra scaples in his hand and pops the balloon with that.- "That was a little tougher, but Gatrom is done now."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 7, 2009)

"Naruto you're acting like you learnt how to walk up a tree and walk on water on your first try I mean you and sasuke got it done after Sakura got the hang of it nearly straight away," Suruno complains then he tries to climb a tree again and this time got half way up before getting a kunai and marking the spot then he jumped off.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

Raito begins to concentrate chakra into the balloon, but didn't pop it. He began to think about the lesson that he'd learn so far, and how Gatrom did it. It seemed that they both ended up making the ballon "bubble", so he had to do the same thing. He began to pour chakra into the ballon, but made it swirl in different directions while evenly pouring in chakra. With enough chakra, he popped the balloon,"Yes!" he cheered.
"Good job, you two, now try to pop these balloons," he ordered as he gave the two students rubber ballons,"As for you, Suruno, you're doing pretty good, getting it faster than I did."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 7, 2009)

"Well I'm going to beat you at everything naruto believe it!" Suruno announces thrusting his fist in the air,"This time I'll get to the top I can feel it,"
With that Suruno ran up the tree not quite reaching his goal but got three quarters of the way up


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

"Well, good luck with that..." Naruto commented, he turns his attention to Raito,"How you doing back there?" Raito was concentrating hard on his chakra as he poured it into the rubber balloon. After a minute, he opened his eyes pointed his hand straight at the ground and empowered his chakra, causing his balloon to burst, making him fly back as a reaction. Naruto dashes and catches him,"Nice job..." Raito laughs as he becomes unconscious.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: I know my character isnt popping the balloon the right way, but this is going to lead into his signature way of creating ransengan. So just go with it and have Naruto humor Gatrom.

-Gatrom starts swirling his charka around in the balloon once again. And, once again he forms a chakra scapel in the other hand and uses the scapel to pop the balloon.- "This is same thing as last time."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: Its the same thing with Raito, so don't worry
----------------------------------
Naruto walked towards Gatrom,"Hmmm, what exactly are you trying to do?" he asked. 
"I think he's trying to do something different..." Raito commented.
"How can you tell?"
"I'm doing something different too!" Raito grabs two pieces of balloon and shows them to Naruto,"See?"
"The pieces are... similar" Naruto notes.
"Yep!"
"What exactly are you two doing?"
"I don't know what Gatrom's doing, but, as for me, I'm making a Tenshi Rasengan!"
"Oh really..." Naruto smiled, intrigued by his students,"Well, seeing as you two already reached Level 3 in such a short time, I brought a couple of friends..." Neji and Hinata walk out from the bushes,"I'll leave them to you two..." Naruto said to them as he dashed out.
"Hello, Hinata- senpai, Neji- senpai," Raito greeted.
"Hello, Raito- chan!" Hinata happily replied.
"Hey..." Neji replied.
"So, what are we going to do?" Raito asked.
"Naruto said that you have to keep these water balloons intact while concentrating chakra along the surface," Neji explained.
"That sounds hard..."
"It will be..." Hinata said,"I think you can do it!"
"Thanks, Hinata." Neji hands the water balloons to Raito and Gatrom,"Hinata will be in charge of you two, as for him..." Neji points to Suruno,"I'll give him a few pointers and monitor him." Neji walks off and activates his Byakyugan to watch Suruno's control of chakra. 
"Alright, you two! Get to it," Hinata ordered.
"Right!" Raito said as he began concentrating the chakra. Hinata starts to activate her Byakyugan and watches Raito's chakra control. She sees him concentrating the chakra in a small porportion, then BURST! The ballon pops as Raito increased the chakra's size to fast. "Oops..." Raito said.
"Don't worry, there's plenty more, here," Hinata hands him another ballon. Raito began to think about how he concentrated chakra when he was walking in water. That's when he realized the secret. He did the same process as he did before, and... The balloon did not burst. "Yay! I did it!" Raito cheered.
"Good for you," Hinata clapped. Then, Hinata turns her attention to Gatrom.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

"So we supposed to move chakra around inside and around top without popping balloon?" -Gatrom tries and pops the balloon. He tries again, and it pops. A few hours later, with the spent remains of almost one hundred ballons around him, and with a little help from Hinata, he finally gets it down, and the balloon does not pop.-


----------



## Narurider (Mar 8, 2009)

"I'm going to reach the top even if it takes me all day!" Suruno exclaims before running up the tree then he starts to fall but at the last second he puts more chakra into his feet and he charges off going all the way to the top.Suruno goes to a random branch and starts to show off."Look I'm doing it haha!" Suruno shouts then he pretends to start to fall but then instead he goes upside down on the bottom of the branch.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 9, 2009)

"Stop showing off and hurry up," Neji calls,"If you're done babbling then come down here, so we can finish your training. Raito and Gatrom are almost done with their training." Meanwhile, Hinata observed Gatrom's way of training,"Close, but not quite, you're supposed to focus water on the inside of the balloon, but you still got it either way. Though... Why are you using your needle to pop the balloon?"


----------



## Pyro (Mar 9, 2009)

"Since Gatrom is medical ninja, the control of the chakra is easy. It's creating enough chakra to pop the balloon that is tough for Gatrom. So, Gatrom makes his Chakra Scapel that he normalally uses to attack in the other hand and uses that to pop the balloon. In battle Gatrom's ransengan wont have the same force to it as most ransengans do, but the Chakra Scapel will stick to the rotating sphere and will cut the bad guy while slaming him back." -By the end of his speech Gatrom is jumping up and down excitedly.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 10, 2009)

"Alright, you two, lets put it all together," Hinata commanded,"You first, Ratio."
"Yes, ma'am," Raito replies, he walks over to a nearby tree and concentrates for a moment. After concentrating, he points his palm at the ground and concetrates chakra into it. Suddenly, he forms a palm sixed chakra "atom" and rushes to the tree,"Rasengan!" he yells as he attacks the tree. As the Rasengan impacted the tree, the chakra nucleus, in the center of the Rasengan, grew in sized, causing more damage. When the attack was done, the tree fell to the ground along with other trees behind. "Yay! I did it!" Raito cheered.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 10, 2009)

"Gatrom's turn now!" -Gatrom starts to form the ransengan in his hand and when he got the rotation to a high enough velocity, he added the chakra scapel to the jutsu. He then slammed his hand into the tree, not only knocking it down but almost exploding it causing splinters to fly everywhere.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 11, 2009)

Hinata observed the two impacts carefully, one having created a path of fallen trees, another blowing a large hole in one tree and smaller ones following it,"Amazing..." She noted,"You two have some real talent." Raito rubbed his head and pointed his fist out at Gatrom,"We did it!" he cheered.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 11, 2009)

-Gatrom recognizes the "pound" and puts his fist out to his raito's unfortunately he put too much force behind the fist and raito was sent flying back.- "Oops. Gatrom is soo sorry. But good job to you too. Little orange man and his friends actually good teachers."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 12, 2009)

Raito got up and shook his hand in pain,"Owww," he said painfull, but he faced Gatrom with a sweet, victorious smile,"Yea, I guess they are."
"What do you mean guess?" Hinata said offendedly.
"Oh, sorry Hinata- sensei!" Raito quickly apologized, bowing his head. Hinata smiled at Raito and started hugging,"Oh, you're so adorable!" she cried.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 14, 2009)

-Gatrom runs up to Hinata and Raito and engulfs them both in a gaint bear hug.- "Where we go next?"


----------



## EPIC (Mar 14, 2009)

"We still have to wait until Suruno is done with his training..." Raito replied, hee looks at Suruno and Neji,"Are you guys done?" he asked.
"No, Suruno hasn't made any progress at all," Neji replied.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 15, 2009)

"WHAT!!!!" Suruno shouts,"I got to the top of the tree thats progress"-Suruno's chakra gets stronger and he breaks the part of the tree he was standing on causing him to fall off the tree heading for the ground-"NO!!!!I'm falling!"
Suruno hits the ground hard and he howls in pain."Well what next I did the tree so what I do now?" Suruno asks.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 16, 2009)

Neji points to lake,"You have to walk on water now," he announced,"You better hurry, Raito and Gatrom are done."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 16, 2009)

"Well on to the water then," Suruno says before walking onto the water.Suruno's first few step on the water are cautious ones but he soon gets more confident and starts walking around the water until he gets bored then he goes back onto land.
"Easy peasy," Suruno says,"Now anything else?


----------



## EPIC (Mar 16, 2009)

"Well, try using the Rasengan without a clone," Neji informed,"It should be easy now that you mastered chakra control." Meanwhile, Raito was meditating, summoning up angel chakra as he did so. He, then, thought up an idea,"Hey, Gatrom," he called," Why don't we try to combine our rasengans together!"


----------



## Narurider (Mar 17, 2009)

"Without a clone oh damnit," Suruno complains,"Doing it without a clone is hard I've tryed but failed before."
Suruno starts to make the rasengan with one hand but he can't get it to form.
"Damnit!" Suruno shouts then trys it again with the same result.
Suruno trys again but this time just as the rasengan is about to disappear he pours in his demon chakra and finally he creates his rasengan.
"Now lets get busy," Suruno says then trys to think of what to attack and he was very tempted to attack Neji but instead hits a tree close to Neji.
The tree falls down and as soon as it hits the ground it explodes into littles bits.Suruno falls to the ground exhausted then he falls asleep by accident.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 17, 2009)

"Alright sound good." -Gatrom creates the ransengan and adds the Chakra Scapel to the mix, meanwhile Raito creates his customary ransengan.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 17, 2009)

Raito began to form the chakra atom around Gatrom's Rasengan by pouring in his chakra inside it to make the nucleus and swirling outside to form the form the "chakra cloud" (which, if you haven't taken atomic science, is the outer layer around the nucleus where the electrons swirl around). Thus, they created an extremely powerful Rasengan,"Woah, I can barely keep it contained..." Raito commented.

Meanwhile, at the top of a tree, Naruto was watching from afar, being done with his mission. He smiled at the progress of his students, who have already made up Rasengans of their own. He jumped down to where Suruno lied and took him home,"Thanks, Neji," he said. 
"Your welcome," Neji replied. Naruto dispersed into a swarm of leaves, unnoticed by Raito and Gatrom.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 17, 2009)

"So um.... what we do with it?" -Gatrom looks around somewhat worriedly.-


----------



## EPIC (Mar 22, 2009)

"That waterfall!" Raito calls out as he points to the waterfall that forms the lake,"Lets see if we can damage it."


----------



## Pyro (Mar 22, 2009)

-Together Gatom and Raito push their combined ransengan into the waterfall. With a large splash and a even larger rumble the entire cliff begins to colapse around them.- "Doton: Earth Dome Sheild." gatrom yells. -A dome of rock and earth forms around the two protecting them from the falling cliff.-


----------

